# Scout and Pioneer boat owners input needed



## mauk trapper (May 5, 2010)

Just wondering how some of ya'll felt about these 2 bay boats. Pros-Cons any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wharfrat (May 5, 2010)

don't know about the pioneer but have fished off a couple scouts quite a few times and was very impressed.


----------



## mauk trapper (May 5, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> don't know about the pioneer but have fished off a couple scouts quite a few times and was very impressed.



Thanks, I've heard really good things about the Scout don't know much about the Pioneer.


----------



## PaulD (May 5, 2010)

I don't think you'll hear a lot of bad about either one. Both are good production boats and ride good. The only issue I have seen with them is both like to under power the hull. I've fished on a 22' with a 150 and when we hit a wave it would blow up and soak us because there wasn't enough ponies to power through the waves. The boats are rated for 250 HP. I rode on one of each with a 225 and they were better riding and powered through the chop giving a smoother, drier ride. The pioneer seemed a little drier and the scout has that giddy little fo wood trim in the console. Both are fine though.


----------



## mauk trapper (May 5, 2010)

PaulD said:


> I don't think you'll hear a lot of bad about either one. Both are good production boats and ride good. The only issue I have seen with them is both like to under power the hull. I've fished on a 22' with a 150 and when we hit a wave it would blow up and soak us because there wasn't enough ponies to power through the waves. The boats are rated for 250 HP. I rode on one of each with a 225 and they were better riding and powered through the chop giving a smoother, drier ride. The pioneer seemed a little drier and the scout has that giddy little fo wood trim in the console. Both are fine though.



I was wondering if the setups i saw were underpowered or not. Thanks for your 2 cents.


----------



## wharfrat (May 5, 2010)

like paul said, if you can afford it, running the max hp, has many advantages as far as overall boat performance.


----------



## PaulD (May 6, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> like paul said, if you can afford it, running the max hp, has many advantages as far as overall boat performance.



Absolutely! Most people don't realize you'll get a lot more motor life and a lot better horse power/ fuel consumption ratio when you are running a bigger motor because it allows you to cruise at lower RPM.

So Yes, the setups you saw were under powered if they had a 150 on them. It's a marketing idea. Less HP=Less $ = More sales!!!! and, in the mind of the buyer better fuel economy, which isn't the case!!!


----------



## Colby (May 6, 2010)

We have a 22' Scout with a 150 and I would say it's a bit under powered however, it's an awesome Boat for fishing and such! It seems like it's bow heavy with the 150 causing the bow to stay low in the water which causes it to sneeze sometimes in a chop.  I think if you had a bigger motor on the back you could eliminate that problem quickly.  It's one fine fishing Boat though!  I would ride on both before pulling the trigger.


----------



## mauk trapper (May 6, 2010)

Colby said:


> We have a 22' Scout with a 150 and I would say it's a bit under powered however, it's an awesome Boat for fishing and such! It seems like it's bow heavy with the 150 causing the bow to stay low in the water which causes it to sneeze sometimes in a chop.  I think if you had a bigger motor on the back you could eliminate that problem quickly.  It's one fine fishing Boat though!  I would ride on both before pulling the trigger.



 Thanks for that I looked at a Scout 201 but it had a 115 just seemed like a bit too little motor. Was thinking about having it set up with a 150. Do you feel this would be enough motor?


----------



## PaulD (May 6, 2010)

That's a 1600 pound hull without fuel, motor and load. Max H.P. is a 225. I wouldn't think twice about putting a 200 H.P. on that hull. A 115 isn't going to be enough. I had a 115 on a 1200 pound hull and that hull was a pad hull and it wasn't enough. It didn't plan like it should have and my fuel consuption wasn't were I wanted it to be.


----------



## grouper throat (May 6, 2010)

I fish out of a 26' Scout w/ twin 150s often. Not a bay boat and it will wet you some heading offshore but not much more than a comparable-sized Contender we use to fish out of though. I would buy one but definitely run max HP


----------



## mauk trapper (May 6, 2010)

PaulD said:


> That's a 1600 pound hull without fuel, motor and load. Max H.P. is a 225. I wouldn't think twice about putting a 200 H.P. on that hull. A 115 isn't going to be enough. I had a 115 on a 1200 pound hull and that hull was a pad hull and it wasn't enough. It didn't plan like it should have and my fuel consuption wasn't were I wanted it to be.



I hear ya, what your trying to tell me is if I'm going to do it do it right and run max horsepower. That being said do you think the 200 would get me where I need to be or should I bite the bullet and go with the 225?


----------



## PaulD (May 6, 2010)

Wheel and deal with them on the price and see what you come out better on. Honestly a 200 HPDI will give you about the same performace as a 225 4 stroke with less weight and the fuel burn is about the same. I don't think you
d go wrong with a 200 or a 225 but I wouldn't put anything smaller one it.

Anything worth doing is worth doing right! You're spot on about that!


----------



## mauk trapper (May 6, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Wheel and deal with them on the price and see what you come out better on. Honestly a 200 HPDI will give you about the same performace as a 225 4 stroke with less weight and the fuel burn is about the same. I don't think you
> d go wrong with a 200 or a 225 but I wouldn't put anything smaller one it.
> 
> Anything worth doing is worth doing right! You're spot on about that!



Thanks I really appreciate all the help. I'm like you I will have to do some wheeling and dealing and see how it works out.


----------



## PaulD (May 6, 2010)

Keep your options open! Either walk up to a seller with cash in hand or proof of loan qualification in hand and you dictate what you'll be paying. Their are a lot of boats out there and very few buyers. Don't get buyers joy and jump on the first thing you see that "looks" right! I would have no problem buying either brand you are looking at. Shop around, know exactly what you want and exactly what you are willing to pay and take control in the buying process. Don't "settle" for something.


----------



## mauk trapper (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Paul your right I will have finances in order before we negotiate and will have found the right set up by that time. I've been to several dealers and for the most part know who I will be doing business with. Just need to figure out exactly how I want the boat set up. Do you think it is better to buy the boat and motor and then put trolling motor and other equipment on it after the fact? Thanks for any other input that might help out.


----------



## PaulD (May 6, 2010)

It all depends how much you trust their rigging department. Look at some of the work that has been done there. Check out the quality of wire used, if the connectors are filled with di-electric grease and heat shrunk, how the connections on the terminals look and if they have been sealed, etc. I've seen some dealers do great jobs on rigging and I have seen some that looked like a 8 year old with ADD did it. It just depends. Also, careful for dealers who give you what you think is a good deal on the boat, motor, and trailer and then try to ream you on rigging and options charges. If a GPS cost $1,000 at most places you look at it and the dealer tries to charge you $1300 for it then tell him to keep it!!! make sure your trolling motor is mounted on a good set of Aluminum pucks so you can take it on and off and don't let them talk you into mounting it straight through the deck or on a plastic set of pucks.


----------



## mauk trapper (May 6, 2010)

PaulD said:


> It all depends how much you trust their rigging department. Look at some of the work that has been done there. Check out the quality of wire used, if the connectors are filled with di-electric grease and heat shrunk, how the connections on the terminals look and if they have been sealed, etc. I've seen some dealers do great jobs on rigging and I have seen some that looked like a 8 year old with ADD did it. It just depends. Also, careful for dealers who give you what you think is a good deal on the boat, motor, and trailer and then try to ream you on rigging and options charges. If a GPS cost $1,000 at most places you look at it and the dealer tries to charge you $1300 for it then tell him to keep it!!! make sure your trolling motor is mounted on a good set of Aluminum pucks so you can take it on and off and don't let them talk you into mounting it straight through the deck or on a plastic set of pucks.



Thanks Paul I will keep all of this in mind I'm glad you said something about how to mount the trolling motor. I'm really looking forward to getting set up but will have to take my time and make sure it is done right.


----------

